# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Amorphic's Bio Oil Stretch Mark Removal Log

## Amorphic

Sup boys, I am going to start a thread following my attempts to remove my stretch marks from my year of bulking.

As we all know, stretch marks are an unavoidable nusance to bodybuilders and I've heard some good things about this product called Bio Oil. I am a bit skeptical but i am going to use it 2x a day for 2-3 months and update this log with pictures every week to follow the progress for anyone interested.

Any questions or comments, feel free to ask them here.

i paid 14.99 for the product.

Here we go.

Day 1.

Bio oil rubbed into underarm/chest stretch marks.

Pics to follow in a moment when i take them

Amorphic.

----------


## Amorphic

k here are the pics for today.

----------


## bigt10

bro those are the hardest to get rid of along with arm pits. there very thick.

word of advice from that one guy Maldorf, dont get to big and keep the waist in check. small ones on arms and stuff will go as you cut. never go above 20 % body fat and also dont ever gain to much to quick.

good luck. i would use Retin-A cream. google tretinoin.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

BRO U GOT BIG FU**IN QUIK  :Smilie:  thos stretch marks are are like a cool war wound lol but r nasty lukin to chiks etc... 

good luck bro i will be followin up on the prgression keep us posted!

WBM!

----------


## Thug Nasty

any updates?

----------


## Amorphic

updates will be every thursday, once a week

----------


## Amorphic

Okay, here we are for the first update. Not sure if i notice anything yet, probably too early to tell.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

hmm cant tell yet... does it mention n e thing in the instructions as to when it takes effect?

----------


## Amorphic

> hmm cant tell yet... does it mention n e thing in the instructions as to when it takes effect?


they say to use it for a minimum of 3 months....im assuming in a month or so we'll see some kind of visible difference. (hopefully)

----------


## 200byjune

im in lol. anything thatll work

----------


## Gears

I hope to see some success, I have some nasty ones as well.

----------


## FREAK

yup keep us updated morph i think there is alot of us in the same boat i have some nasty ones as well

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

n e fresh pics bro???

----------


## Amorphic

> n e fresh pics bro???


once a week i post pics....so thursday will be the next day.

----------


## chlorine

Amorphic, I saw Bio-Oil at Shoppers and was going to pick some up to try. I haven't heard anything good or bad about it so I am curious to see the end results of your log.

I recently came across Emu Oil and supposedly it is the fastest and most penetrating product out there. I bought some recently and am excited to try to clear up these damn stretch marks.

----------


## Amorphic

> Amorphic, I saw Bio-Oil at Shoppers and was going to pick some up to try. I haven't heard anything good or bad about it so I am curious to see the end results of your log.
> 
> I recently came across Emu Oil and supposedly it is the fastest and most penetrating product out there. I bought some recently and am excited to try to clear up these damn stretch marks.


did you find the emu oil at shoppers too? if you try it out, let me know how it goes

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> Amorphic, I saw Bio-Oil at Shoppers and was going to pick some up to try. I haven't heard anything good or bad about it so I am curious to see the end results of your log.
> 
> I recently came across Emu Oil and supposedly it is the fastest and most penetrating product out there. I bought some recently and am excited to try to clear up these damn stretch marks.



start postin bro wit pics etc...

----------


## chlorine

> did you find the emu oil at shoppers too? if you try it out, let me know how it goes


Nah, couldn't find it at shoppers, I bought 4oz of the pure emu oil from http://www.emuoil.ca. Still waiting for it to arrive.

----------


## Amorphic

Week 2.

I think I'm noticing a bit of improvement.

----------


## naturalsux

they look like lighter in color.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> they look like lighter in color.


wat he sed^^

----------


## 200byjune

wow way to keep your thread updated

----------


## Amorphic

> wow way to keep your thread updated


lol. settle down. i had exams all last week and ive been working lots. i'm taking pictures tonight.

----------


## Amorphic

new pictures coming tonight

----------


## Amorphic

new pics:

----------


## RANA

Damn, looks much better. The stuff looks like it is working, I think stretch marks are more genetic then anything, I have been luck not to get them. Hey don't the have the sun up there in Canada, how do you get your skin so white? LOL

----------


## Amorphic

> Damn, looks much better. The stuff looks like it is working, I think stretch marks are more genetic then anything, I have been luck not to get them. Hey don't the have the sun up there in Canada, how do you get your skin so white? LOL


 :Frown:  yes i know i am pale

Update for the log...i ran out of the bio oil so i wont update for another couple weeks until i get another bottle and use it for the week.

----------


## Gears

Did you buy the oil online or at a retail store?

----------


## Amorphic

> Did you buy the oil online or at a retail store?


retail store.

----------


## 200byjune

> lol. settle down. i had exams all last week and ive been working lots. i'm taking pictures tonight.


it was in a sarcastic way lmao

----------


## Amorphic

> it was in a sarcastic way lmao


lol my bad :7up:

----------


## mick86

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to added that bio oil seemed to work quite well for me. I had noticeable improvement in a relatively short period of time, I saw it and other people ave commented too. I had previously tried Palmers Coco Butter, but not only did it not seem to help it blocked my pores and gave me pimples on my upper arms where I was applying it.I recommend it to my friends.

----------


## redz

I also had good results with it and continue to use it.

----------


## Reed

Interesting thread. I will look into this as I have one and only one in my underarm/chest area but have several at the top inside of my legs.

----------


## CeeLo

I would like to see 3 month results.

----------


## Deltasaurus

ditto

----------


## Amorphic

interestingly enough i just got some more of this stuff the other day and am using this again. i will throw some pics up this week.

----------


## mick86

I wish I had some before and after pics to show, but I don't. Its drastically improved my stretch marks, they come from my armpit and travel part way down my biceps. Its hard to notice them now.

----------


## redz

It does work I can attest to it but nothing makes them dissapear 100% but the bio oil has done more than anything else I have tried.

----------


## Deltasaurus

pics this week huh where are they i would like tos see please

----------

